# How to get sse2 running on my computer



## Gabedizzle (May 1, 2008)

My system requirments are enough
Amd Athlon xp 2800+
2.08ghz, 2.0 gb ram
windows xp prof service pack 2 2002

Yet when I downloaded the trial version of adobe premiere pro cs3 it wont run because it says, i dont have a computer that supports sse2. what should I do? It says to


----------



## Madcatz (Apr 15, 2008)

get a processor that has the SSE2 instruction set.

you'll have to see what processors your mobo will support and then find one that has the SSE2 instruction set, athalon 64's and higher should have them.


----------

